# Elimination of death penalty and lesser sentences?



## arapahoepark (Nov 13, 2021)

Do you think the elimination of the death penalty is a lurch toward a sort of neo paganism trying to escape a microcosm of the wrath of God? What are the reasons for instance, that our Scandavian cousins have even eliminated life sentences? Is the typical leftist obsessed with the alleged wrong against anybody before that of upholding our society (evidently in the schools...)?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 13, 2021)

Everyone believes in the death penalty. The only difference is _who_ gets to decide who gets it, and for what. Christians believe God and what he says deserves death (e.g., rape, murder, kidnapping, etc.). Leftists believe in the death penalty for mean tweets, transgressing the feelz, and refusing medical treatment The Science™ has deemed necessary for all.

(If you don't believe me about that last point, I just heard from an unvaccinated friend of mine tonight who said her own cousin told her she hopes she dies if she catches COVID, so as not to waste a hospital bed for someone who is vaccinated. Leftists are psychopaths who want anyone who doesn't agree with them on every jot and tittle dead, even their own families.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 13, 2021)

@arapahoepark 

It occurred to me that we Americans believe in and perform the death penalty to a greater degree than ever before.
Except, as @Taylor said, "The only difference is _who_ gets to decide who gets it, and for what." We carry out the death penalty on babies at the rate of 3,000 per day. The mother, often in association with friends, family, and others, is the judge, we are the jury, and the abortionist is the executioner.

You see, the Bible's sentence for intentional abortion is death, but we get it backward. If you ever get squeamish thinking that God's sentence is too harsh, remember--When it comes to abortion, there is no neutrality. Whichever side you come down on, there is a death in either case.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

